# CPC-H-A seeking opportunity



## mpaxton03 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just received my CPC-H-A credentials and am looking to gain experience through internship or employment in the NE Mississippi area around Starkville, Columbus, or Tupelo.  Hard working and very enthusiastic about learning more of such an exciting field! Resume available upon request.

Mary-Paxton Miller
mpmiller143@gmail.com


----------



## nc.agarwal15@gmail.com (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi,

I am Nishu Agarwal and i have complete cpc-h certification in the month of October 2013. But i am not getting job in India, Delhi. Every company wants experienced employee. I have experienced in claim processing with icd 9 codes and icd 10 codes in BVI process as an associate. Now i am totally frosted. Please advice me.

My resme
CURRICULUM VITAE


NISHU AGARWAL
House No. E-458, Street No 8, West Vinod Nagar 
New Delhi-110092
E-Mail ID: nc.agarwal15@gmail.com
Contact No: +91-9999988957

CAREER OBJECTIVE
Eager to contribute my effort to the growth of an organisation and to work as a key     player in challenging & creative environment.

CERTIFICATION

•	 CPC-H Certified in October 2013.
Member ID: 01282700

Obtained Training from Chaos Healthcare (June 2013 â€“Sep 2013)
•	4 months on training started in June 2013 regarding about Medical Coding Procedure.
•	Done Hands-on different-Different procedure and scenarios (i.e. Surgery/ GI, Skin, Arthroscopy, E/M, Lab and Path, Cystoscopy & Anesthesia etc).
•	Obtained training to code ICD-9, CPT & Dx-Code.
Working with IGATE Global Solution (August 2011 to Till now) as an Associate in BUPA Claims.
•	Responsible to review scan copy of prescriptions and ensure that ICD â€“ Codes is correctly coded on the claim-form.
•	Responsible to convert ICD-9 Codes into ICD-10 Codes.
•	Responsible for verifying co-pay, Co-insurance & Deductible amount.
•	Responsible for Paying or Denying the claim.

PERSONAL SKILL
•	Good verbal and written communication skills, willingness to learn
•	Respects, sincerity and dedication to given position.
•	Goal oriented and highly motivated who excel in pressure situation   effectively.

ACADEMIC  QUALIFICATION
•	B.H.M.S from B.R.A Bihar University (Muzaffarpur) in 2010.
•	1 year BHMS Internship (2010-2011) from RDKHC, Motihari.
•	I.Sc. (Science) from BIEC, Patna in 2003.
•	10th from C.B.S.E in 2001. 	

PERSONAL INFORMATION
Father's name          :             Mr. Ambika Agarwal		
Nationality	         :             Indian
Religion	         :             Hindu
Date of Birth            :             15th August 1987. 
Hobbies & Interests :	           Painting & Cooking.
Languages Known   :	           English and Hindi 

DECLARATION
I hereby declare that the above information and particulars are true and correct to the best of my personal knowledge and belief.

Place:                                                                                            
Date:                                                                                            Signature


----------

